# Turquoise and glue food safe?



## GeorgeS (Jul 6, 2016)

I'm working on a 16" walnut bowl that has a bunch of checks in it. I like the ray pattern it has and think it will look really cool filled with turquoise but my question is if I fill it with turquoise and epoxy or CA will it still be ok for a salad bowl? Is there any glue I can use with the turquoise that will be ok? Here's a couple of shots and yes I know a bunch of you guys would have cut it down and made a couple of smaller bowls to avoid this issue but this is the only large blank I have and this is a requested size and wood type. It hasnt come apart yet and I'm not standing in the line of fire. I thought about putting a stitch or butterfly in the larger crack but I would rather fill it without an interruption in the line.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 6, 2016)

There was a recent thread regarding this same question with @El Guapo and I believe the consensus was thin CA glue would work fine for food items.


----------



## GeorgeS (Jul 6, 2016)

@Don Ratcliff I must have missed that! Thank you very much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 6, 2016)

I'd probably use epoxy for the fill since it's a little flexible when dry, and I doubt there's much health consequence to eating small amounts of any kind of glue or tiny rocks. Larger rocks could cause some dental issues if they came loose, I suppose.


----------



## GeorgeS (Jul 7, 2016)

@DKMD Lol, thank you sir!


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 8, 2016)

I've used c/a & epoxy for years on salad bowl & such. I've heard that most finished are food safe when cured completely. Never got any complaints. Never heard from some folks again after they bought one of my pieces either, so....... ???

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TimR (Jul 8, 2016)

I think the only health issue is that piece exploding when spun up as you've no doubt addressed by keeping out of line of fire! Seriously...that's kinda scary, hopefully low speeds working for you. Choice of glue and/or finish once fully cured and smell no longer present is normally treated as a non-issue. I'd be ok with either CA or epoxy, as noted.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jul 9, 2016)

George, why not drill across those cracks and insert dowel rod. Most would be unseen except for the ends, and where you cut through to expose them. Chas Thornhill has a video on youtube using dowels. I believe the video is the one turning an Elm bowl. He used wood and aluminum. This bowl you are currently working on cries out for dowels.

I've done 3 forms using dowels to stabilize my really bad wood, and in my opinion, it looks a lot better than butterflies and stitching. I also filled all my vertical cracks with CA and brass key filings, and all horizontal cracks with Inlace Turquoise. Where the holes were drilled, where the drill exited the wood, there usually is some tear out. I fill that with Turquoize, and finish turning. If it doesn't clean up, at least the tear out is covered by the turquoise. I also make my own dowels out of dead limbs from trees on my property. They have more character than store bought dowels which are pretty bland.

If you want a picture or two, send me your address, and I'll get them to you. I don't want to post my pictures in your thread. I hope I didn't just violate a rule or two by asking for your address............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## duncsuss (Jul 9, 2016)

Nubsnstubs said:


> I don't want to post my pictures in your thread.



I'm sure George isn't the only person who'd like to see your pix -- if you feel uncomfortable posting them onto George's thread, please start a new one -- share, share, share

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## GeorgeS (Jul 10, 2016)

Thanks guys for the advice and info. 

@Nubsnstubs Please share those pictures, as @DKMD stated we would all love to see them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 10, 2016)

Jerry, don't worry about posting pics, we all want to see them! Tony


----------



## David Hill (Jul 10, 2016)

Been away for a week, had to come back---think somebody paid the ransom........
You won't have any food issues with the turquoise imbedded in an epoxy matrix.
In Walnut it makes a striking contrast and looks really good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

